# 1959 Farmall 560 Diesel



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I was wondering what the Farmall 560 Diesel 1959 with a wide front end was rated on Horsepower. I am looking to buy one to plow, disk and bushhog with. How big a plow, disk and bushhog will a 560 Diesel pull. I mean pull with out overstressing the engine. Does have a wide front end. Can you still find parts for these? Is this tractor too old to due what I want it to do?

Are they good tractors for just general purpose farming on a small farm. Around 150 acres. Looking for something to mow and fix food plots with.

What would one in good shape sell for?

Thanks,
LBH


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I think its rated around 60. Im sure partsman will be here shortly to correct me if im wrong.
Ryan


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

That is what I thought but the guy I was buying it from said it was about 68hp. He has the head off right now and it is at the machine shop.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No. Cylinders: 6 
Displ. Cu. In.: 282 
No. Speeds: 5F-1R 
H.P.: 62 
Approx Shipping Weight (lbs): 6172 


I believe the HP figure is pto hp so the 68 hp your friend told you may well be correct.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

No tractor could never be too old  Should be able to handle a 3 bottom plow at least.

Ryan


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Is it a pretty good tractor?What is the TA, is it fixable on a tractor? Someone told me that sometimes this model tractor had problems with it? Do you think that this would be a good tractor to purchase for my uses or should I look at a different tractor if so what?

Don't want to tie alot of money in something that is just going to sit in the barn when not in use. Afraid to get anything to nice someone might steal it or vandalize it.. Having trouble with people riding 4wheelers on my property..... I am afraid one of them might see it and decide to vandalize it.

Thanks,


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

TA is torque Amplilifier I dont really know what it does but ik partsman does and he'll be on sometime soon and he will definitly know just about everything u need to know about it. Yes they can be replaced tho. I think you have to split the tractor to replace it though.
Ryan

here's a link to a previous post of mine about torque amplifiers
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3800


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Plaster the place with posted signs and run cables across anywhere they enter the property. The other thing you can do is run Concertina wire across trails. You might be able to buy it at the DRMO office at military posts. Are you near Ft. Campbell, KY?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

If you are going to run cables across the trails make sure to paint them blaze orange so they are visible. I know they might make you mad but you wouldnt want to hurt them really badly and get a lawsuit thrown at you. The cable is an exccelent idea and will most likely stop them from usin those trails unless they got some tools.
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I hang beware of the dog and no trespassing signs from the cable across the entrance to my farm. Can't miss them. Besides that; what if they run into a barbwire fence? They shouldn't be there at all. I give folks ONE warning and then I file a warrant for their arrest. I also confiscate any equipment of require them to leave a picture ID card. Make sure you have a good cell phone and a pre-discussed arrangement with the sheriff.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi TAU44, I believe that a 560 would do the jobs you plan for it no problem. It should pull 3 16" bottoms with ease in heavy soil, and likely 4 14" bottoms in lighter soil, maybe more. The largest tractor I have experience with is 50 HP, and it would pull 3 16" no problem. A 560 should handle a 10-12 foot disk with ease, and I would think a 5 or 6 foot bush hog.
The TA is a set of planetary gears between the clutch and transmision, giving 2 ranges in each gear. It is shift on the fly, and reduces the ratio by around 30%. A very handy option. If the TA is not working, but doesn't slip when in high, it would not necessarily need replaced. New replacement TAs are availlable through the dealers, or aftermarket suppliers, check into prices of a replacment before making your decision, as I recall, they ain't cheep!!. Once the tractor is mobile again, ask to try it out for a day or 2 before you buy it. Check for any obvious problems or bad sounds. If you have or can borrow a plow or bush hog, that would be a good way to check it out.
Ask any questions you may have and we'll try to help out. :thumbsup: 

BTW, 560s are quite collectable, and durn sharp looking to boot!!


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

What HP do you think that the 560 Diesel is? I have seen everything from 59 to 68?

PTO HP?


Thanks,
Tau44


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't have the HP data on the 560, but I would say that 62 PTO HP sounds right.


----------



## imager (May 21, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but here is data I have found for the Farmall 560 for any one that is looking for this info currently.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/004/6/6/4666-farmall-560.html


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Tau44 said:


> What HP do you think that the 560 Diesel is? I have seen everything from 59 to 68?
> 
> PTO HP?
> 
> ...


Tractor data is your friend Didn't notice how old this was. Wow 2004!


----------



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

The "problem" that you mentioned earlier with this series was early when they were introduced, they used the new 6 cylinder motor using the same tranny on the m's and 400/450. This led to the housing to breaking because the motor overpowering the tranny. Most were fixed after a few months/years of tough work. They are great tractors, as of I run one quite often with my uncle (who works for new holland as a mechanic and swears on this tractor) and rank very high in my favorites. Keep in mind, being an old diesel binder it will be tough starting in the winter.


----------

